# Fujitsu Siemens Color LCD B17-1



## khantv72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dear Technicians,
I have the LCD B17-1
When i plug it to AC power Its ON after few minuts,And shows picture ok.
Please sole my problem.

Thanks.


----------

